# How often do your rats brux and boggle?



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

So I was just wondering how often your rats do this, like is it a regular occurrence to see them boggling or a rarity? Made me think about it because of my 3 girls, Storm seems to boggle and brux a lot, even if I'm not skritching her. Sometimes she just looks at me and boggles, and she always does it when she's sitting on my shoulder! She boggles every day without fail and several times a day when free ranging. The other 2 boggle on rare occasions. I assume it's because she's a very happy rat? She always wants to play and bounds around, attacking my hand haha. ;D


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Id say mine do it everyday.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

My oldest Dizzy does it everyday, anytime i start talking to her when I sit next to the cage.
And she definitely does it when I take her out to cuddle. 
My middle Dani, does it on occasion but nowhere near as much as Dizzy.
My youngest/newest ratty (Sofi) hasnt really done it too much yet.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Charlie seems like he is always bruxing and boggling, he loves his naps, and is usually napping on me, so maybe I see it more because i spend so much time with the little guy.*


----------

